# Capt. Nathan's Cedar Bayou Report; 12/9/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Just can’t stay away from the saltwater. When dad called and said he was heading to Cedar Bayou in the morning, I couldn’t help myself.

We met at a foggy boat ramp and eased across the bay. Once we got in the bayou and parked the boat, it was a short 500 yard walk to the surf. And, until 1pm we caught reds at a steady pace. Never had more than about 10 minutes to sit down. We caught reds up to 41”, several in the 30-34” range.

The best part was standing in shin deep water throwing out to the first cut. Can’t wait to see how lower SA bay and Mesquite get in the Spring, once I get back from Port Mansfield.


----------

